

What is the least expensive way to annihilate humanity? - peterjancelis
http://worldbuilding.stackexchange.com/questions/13907/what-is-the-least-expensive-way-to-annihilate-humanity

======
skidoo
I would say to just sit back and wait. It is happening naturally.

